

Surgeon General: Radioactivity causes over 90% of smoking related lung cancer - Alex3917
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_health2.shtml

======
r3570r3
I read about the radioactivity somewhere earlier but could not relate it. This
gives a better insight. However, what about the other countries. Not everyone
smokes American cigarettes.

------
mooism2
There is a list of sources about 3/4 of the way down.

